# towing



## gmoney (Dec 4, 2003)

I just bought a 28-bhs and loaded weight will be around 5800 to 6000.with modifications to my truck, will I be alright towing this TT on flats and hills?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

First you should figure out if you're within the weight limits/tow capacity of your truck. The weight of your loaded trailer is on the upper end of what a 1/2 ton truck can pull and not exceed it's gvwr. I've read that 70-80% of the max tow rating is about the limit to be able to expect decent performance while towing. You're performance will probably not be great, but it may be satisfactory to you, it's kind of a subjective thing. I feel if you're within the weight limits of your truck and are happy with the way it pulls, then you're all set. Depending on the rear you have and the mods you do, your performance could get better but it will not increase the weight carrying capacity of your truck. Our trailer weighs about 5000# and I wouldn't want to pull any more weight, but that's what I'm comfortable with.

Hope this helps

Just saw your post over on trailer life. If it was me, I'd put in the 4.10's. I live in Jersey too, where did you find someone to do those mods for 1500? I had a price of 1500 to just change the rear in my truck. I've got a 3.42 and would like to move up to a 3.73.


----------



## arlingtoncamper (Feb 16, 2004)

You can do it but your truck will not hold up for long term under those conditions. I have that trailer and I used to pull it with a 2001 Chevy z-71 with a 5.3 and it struggled at times. Most of time had to keep it in 3rd gear and got lousy gas mileage. Trans was slipping at 50,000 by the time I sold it.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a feeling you'll be struggling pretty hard. The 4.6 is not a terribly big motor, and you most likely have a rear gear higher (lower numerically) then a 3.73. With that combo, which I would also guess doesn't have any "towing package", I don't think you'll enjoy your towing experience.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

camping479 said:


> I had a price of 1500 to just change the rear in my truck. I've got a 3.42 and would like to move up to a 3.73.


Going from a 3.43 to a 3.73 is usually not worth the hassle and expense. The difference is, mathematically, less then 10%. Under all but the most extreme towing circumstances you probably won't even notice the difference. If you feel that a re-gear is necessary it might be better to go to a 4.10 instead. At least that you'd notice.

And note that if you have a 4wd truck you MUST do both axles -- you can't do only one. That could get expensive very quickly, so the trade off might be more then you consider acceptable..


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Jim,

I think I'm going to stick with what I have for now. It is only 2wd. We usually keep vehicles for 4-5 years which means 2 or so to go and then I will look for a towing machine









Mike


----------

